# Tucker and Bella and the missing balls



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I got it out. Tried using a leaf blower, a vacuum and finally succeeded using a thin stick and lightly tapping it and easing it along enough to get it to the edge of the deck. I didn't care that much about the ball, but didn't want Tucker attempting to claw and chew through the deck to reach it. Here is no sign of the other ball, but Bella will find it sometime soon. She usually does 

Ball obsession. Sigh. But at least the dogs can go back into that part of the yard.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I have loooong wooden spoon that I use for retrieving balls under sofas, that's the game we play on rainy days like today .


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I have loooong wooden spoon that I use for retrieving balls under sofas, that's the game we play on rainy days like today .


What an excellent idea. Will tuck away that thought for the next time. And I'm sure there will be a next time. :doh: And Bella did find the second ball. :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Nail a board on the side of the deck, end that cycle!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Nail a board on the side of the deck, end that cycle!


The deck has a LOT of hole to fill. Have placed stone, bricks, boards, etc all along but he gets through them all. The deck is getting ripped out soon. Hooray!


----------

